

All Hacker Monthly issues free for next ~24 hours - yanowitz
http://hn.my/xmas

======
kinkora
Hope this takes some load off his servers:

 _Edit - changed links to the s3 servers_

Issue 1 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue001.zip)

Issue 2 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue002.zip)

Issue 3 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue003.zip)

Issue 4 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue004.zip)

Issue 5 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue005.zip)

Issue 6 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue006.zip)

Issue 7 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue007.zip)

Issue 8 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue008.zip)

Issue 9 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue009.zip)

Issue 10 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue010.zip)

Issue 11 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue011.zip)

Issue 12 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue012.zip)

Issue 13 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue013.zip)

Issue 14 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue014.zip)

Issue 15 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue015.zip)

Issue 16 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue016.zip)

Issue 17 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue017.zip)

Issue 18 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue018.zip)

Issue 19 -
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue019.zip)

Thedebate - <http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?644hhgmk7ao8qgj>

Startupstories - <http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?vfhm4a6iqs2fj5j>

~~~
fauldsh
Everything in one zip:

<http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?klj42fqmnwx0xtr>

~~~
callahad
Zipfile, and the list above, are missing the "Startup Marketing" special
issue: <http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-startupmarketing.zip>

<http://hackermonthly.com/startup-marketing.html>

------
BlackJack
He put some of them up on aws, probably more on the way. I was able to
download 1,4,5,7,10,13, and 18. Just replace the "004" at the end with "001",
or "010", etc.

[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue004.zip)

Or in terminal just enter:

wget
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue00{1..9}.zip)

wget
[http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermo...](http://s3.amazonaws.com/bearwithclaws.baconfile.com/hackermonthly-
issue0{10..19}.zip)

~~~
Toddward
Here's a Python script I threw together to automate this:
<https://gist.github.com/1515666>

At this point, it looks like 1, 4, 5, 7, 13, 15, 16, 17, 18, and 19 have been
put up on S3.

~~~
jules
You can use %03d instead of %s and the number will be zero padded to 3 digits.

~~~
anthonyb
also, range(1,20) rather than needing i+1 throughout your code

~~~
Toddward
Thanks for the tips. I get better at Python every day.

------
MikeCapone
Maybe there's a way to put the archive in a file locker (like Megaupload) and
delete it after 24 hours.. It's pointless to make the files free if
/everybody/ tries to download them but /nobody/ actually gets to read the zine
because the files time out..

~~~
artursapek
Megaupload is terrible. Please encourage people to use Mediafire.

<http://www.mediafire.com>

~~~
mappu
Why do you say that? Mediafire is usually my first choice too, but megaupload
is a close second (mostly since you can use tessaract on the captcha, either
manually or via jdownloader/plowshare) with all the ReCaptcha sites
(filesonic/fileshare/wupload...) trailing behind.

~~~
artursapek
They're just distasteful and annoying. Check out Kim Kardashian hanging out on
their home page. They make you wait for a download. And I've had problems with
downloads always stopping at the same point no matter how many times I tried.

~~~
EwanG
At the risk of appearing to be a fool, I can suggest that if you are doing
enough DLing that the wait is a problem for you, you might want to go the
Premium route. I'm an anime buff (as well as other stuff), and have a yearly
subscription with them and with Fileserve. Blistering fast DLs, no waits or
ads, YMMV...

~~~
roryokane
The whole point of the wait on various download sites is to throw advertising
for Premium on you. They also make you scroll past “buy premium” buttons and
such to reach the download button on some sites. I think you can assume that
if someone is complaining about the wait time for a download site, they have
already considered and rejected buying Premium.

------
_ques

      for i in `seq -w 19`; do 
      echo "http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue0"$i".zip"; 
      done | xargs wget

~~~
philfreo
In parallel:

    
    
        for i in `seq -w 19`; do 
          wget "http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue0"$i".zip" &
        done
        wait

~~~
davvid
Let's not forget GNU parallel, that would be naughty ;-)

    
    
        seq -w 19 |
        parallel wget http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue0{}.zip
    

;-)

------
sublimepua
The servers are getting slashdotted. Anyone who has gotten all of them
downloaded feel like making a torrent? Not for the purposes of piracy, of
course, but just to spare this poor guy's bandwidth.

~~~
jodrellblank
Use Coral Cache to spare his bandwidth, add .nyud.net to the end of the domain
name and it will be routed through the CoralCDN (<http://www.coralcdn.org/>).

e.g. <http://www.hackermonthly.com.nyud.net/blah/blah.zip>

------
tghw
He posted a snap of his server logs:

<http://lockerz.com/s/167554725>

Ouch.

~~~
gacba
I think the takeaway here is that if you're going to promote something on HN,
put your downloadable content on AWS or some similar CDN first. When there are
nerds involved, expect heavy turnout.

Yowza.

~~~
jqueryin
Also, we're cheap. Really hope this works out in his favor and nets a few more
signups. I'm interested to see the quality myself, as I've managed to hold off
viewing or sampling any of these to date.

~~~
jamesRaybould
Seems like perfect work fodder for me - If I manage to remember in the morning
I'll be looking to sign up.

------
hmottestad
On a mac (without wget) paste this into the terminal and it'll open up every
download in a tab in your default web browser.

    
    
      open http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-startupstories.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/hackermonthly-thedebate.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue019.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue018.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue017.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue016.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue015.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue014.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue013.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue012.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue011.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue010.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue009.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue008.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue007.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue006.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue005.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue004.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue003.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue002.zip;
      open http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue001.zip;

~~~
callahad
Macs have curl, which can easily fill in for wget.

~~~
rbritton

        curl -O "http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue0[01-19].zip"

~~~
rookie
and for auto resume when it disconnects in the middle.

    
    
      curl -C - -O "http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue0[01-19].zip"

------
blinkingled
Downloads seem to have slowed to the point where one 27.9 Mb issue is taking
1hr and 7 min to download. Looks like all of HN is taking advantage of this
promo!

BTW, the magazines are beautifully done, kudos!

------
Legion
I'm surprised to discover Hacker Monthly still exists, after the iPad app
simply stopped serving up new issues 7 months ago. What's that about?

~~~
bearwithclaws
Was having some problem on AppStore in-app purchase submission (before
Newsstand). Update to the app (along with new issues) coming soon.

------
pbiggar
I just bought the print subscription, after forgetting to the last few times I
thought about it. Great marketing!

~~~
roinsh
I'm also getting a print subscription while thinking "excellent marketing
campaign!".

------
dylanvee
Thank you, Lim Cheng Soon! As a student I really appreciate the free year-long
subscription you offer.

------
zfran
Put a torrent up before your server melts down.

------
kinkora
...and his server has officially crashed. I recommend not running anymore
automated scripts directed towards his server.

I'll try to chuck it onto mediafire once I get all the issues. Just missing 9
at this point.

~~~
gmcabrita
He's uploading them here: <http://baconfile.com/bearwithclaws/>

------
dmn001
Another download link with everything: <http://www.filesonic.com/file/e9tf5hs>

Will be removed when free period ends on the website.

------
p0larboy
Thanks Lim~! You just made my iBooks library look 10x more awesome
<http://imgur.com/0HM5p>

------
modoc
I'm happy to mirror if anyone actually has the files.... I have tons of bw on
a ton of big servers. devon@sparkred.com

~~~
dangrossman
I thought of doing it, and I can't get to the webpage to see if there's a
special license... barring one, redistributing would be copyright infringement
which I'm not cool with. The HM folks would have to offer.

~~~
modoc
Indeed. Sorry, my offer was intended to the folks who are actually making the
offer, who have the steaming server:)

------
hkadejo
#!/bin/bash X=1 while [ $X -le 19 ] do if [ $X -lt 10 ]; then n="00$X" else
n="0$X" fi wget "<http://hackermonthly.com/xmas/hackermonthly-issue$n.zip>
X=$(( $X + 1 )) done

------
desireco42
I think they have a sweet problem of being waaay to popular. And everybody
likes free stuff.

I meant to say they should use nginx, but apparently they are already using
it, I guess that is why our connections are not getting dropped.

Anyway, nice gesture, thank you HN!

~~~
desireco42
I am getting all zips corrupted :(

~~~
bearwithclaws
Try downloading 'em again. Should be fine now.

------
wattjustin
As a monthly subscriber, this is great to see! Hopefully this will lead some
other subscribing as I think the price is well worth it. Wow, I sound like a
salesman, but genuinely just a fan of well done work for our community.
Thanks!

------
evertonfuller
Not to plug, but welcome to upload mirrors (depending on the redist. rights of
course) to <http://Castle.so/> :)

------
gilligan
Hm yeah..cool offer. But we need one of two things..

1\. server/bandwidth upgrade 2\. time extension of the offer beyond 24h

Or actually.. ideally both :)

~~~
bearwithclaws
The offer is actually 48hr to cover all timezones for Christmas :)

------
beagledude
Thanks for the early Christmas present! I've been wanting to check out a
subscription, being able to see the current content will push me over the
edge.

------
desireco42
I could make a torrent but it is not mine to make it, I think HM owners should
do this if they feel like it. I don't want to abuse their good will.

------
duck
It is Christmas early... thanks Lim! Hacker Monthly is a great resource for
the HN community, keep up the great work with it.

------
jessepollak
awesome! any chance there's an easy way to bulk download all of them?

~~~
SquareWheel
It would be nice if a torrent was available, but they couldn't exactly have it
expire after 24 hours.

------
alexholehouse
I had never read Hacker Monthly. I will now probably subscribe.

------
user24
hacker monthly is a very nicely put together magazine, I've read a few issues
on the kindle, it's well worth checking out.

------
nysv
It's down. Anyone have a mirror?

------
andreiursan
interesting that nobody posted Dropbox public URLs to the downloaded
magazines.

------
jQueryIsAwesome
If you want to download them all with one click (works in Chrome):
<http://jsfiddle.net/nGatG/>

------
funkah
If you manage to connect to the site, that is.

